# And they're alive!?!



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

At least they were T-ed up!!!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I think the headline on that shoud've been "*MIS*GUIDED RAFTERS ACCIDENTALLY FLIP..."


----------



## trueblue (May 27, 2018)

agree with Liquido, I thought they had a solid line going there


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I watched that about 15 times, that is some really serious shit. Talking about an OFR( Outrageous Fucking Rapid), can you imagine the ride they had, definitely a cheeks don't fail me now moment, any rafting trips they do from now on is going to be a cake walk. I'm just glad it all turned out well for them and I'm sure they give the rescuers a big thumbs up.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

You don't wanna miss the take out for the middle yough...or maybe you do. Never got to boat the falls as only hard boaters are permitted and obviously at MUCH lower flows. Did swim the falls at night (otherwise you'll be caught) as a guide initiation in Ohiopyle.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Why is there always some women making a commotion in the background of every rafting video like this.

Scary...but there are worse places for that to happen. Someone on facebook said that they were warned repeatedly about taking out before the falls but they brushed it off and ignored it....to their peril.

There was a video a month or so ago that someone posted that looked way scarier. It was another raft that didn't realize there was a huge rapid but this one essentially dumped you into a slot and the water dumps in on top of you. The raft completely disappeared and it took a good 30-45 seconds for it to appear again. I tried looking for it but couldn't find it. I think it was in Oregon or Washington somewhere.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

god looks out for kids and stupid people


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Hope your right...*



LSB said:


> god looks out for kids and stupid people


Pretty sure, that's how I made it this long.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

I wonder if this was preceded by the words, "Here, hold my beer."


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

raymo said:


> I watched that about 15 times, that is some really serious shit. Talking about an OFR( Outrageous Fucking Rapid), can you imagine the ride they had, definitely a cheeks don't fail me now moment, any rafting trips they do from now on is going to be a cake walk. I'm just glad it all turned out well for them and I'm sure they give the rescuers a big thumbs up.


Looks like they hit it stern-first and their paddles weren't even in the water?




LSB said:


> god looks out for kids and stupid people



Fer sher!


----------

